
File Signatures Table - espeed
https://www.garykessler.net/library/file_sigs.html
======
brad0
If you want to find out a file type on the command line there's the file
command on linux/macOS:

[https://linux.die.net/man/1/file](https://linux.die.net/man/1/file)

~~~
espeed
NB: the file command tries to identify file types via file sigs (magic
numbers) stored in /usr/share/file/magic, for more mysterious file types or
partials, you'll need to use one of the other methods.

